# R33 Workshop Manual



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Was looking for a R33 workshop manual....Found two of them. First was from Amazon and was priced at a very reasonable £101.....The second was a down load to save onto stick or disc ect for a even more reasonable £3.99. can you guess which tremendous offer i took advantage off? lol
I also found a English translation of the owners manual.£21
I keep saying i but it was actually all my gfs work


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

So you didn't find the free ones then?


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Dont tell me that!!! lol im scottish!!!


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

Was the cheap one the whole manual or just the engine...?


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

500 pages mate


----------



## johnnywas (Mar 12, 2006)

Hunter T said:


> Dont tell me that!!! lol im scottish!!!


eer wat you mean wi that man ? hope your no saying we are mean eh lol:


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Lol. Well im always first to the bar....and iv never said..."u owe me a drink" lol


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Did you not look here :wavey: :wavey: 

Skyline Manuals


----------



## ecoshardcore (Nov 14, 2007)

anyone ever try CarFiche.com | Service Manuals ?


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

You will be telling me where to get a FREE GTR next lol


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Did you not visit:

www.freegtr.com


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Lol, tried it but....temperporarily out of stock only had gts t avaliable


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol. Did you get fries with that?


----------

